# safe mattress (no off gassing)?



## crazyrunningmama (Dec 16, 2006)

HI!










It is time for a big girl bed! I would love to buy a mattress with fewer chemicals and less or no off gassing of fumes than a normal new mattress. For our crib/toddler bed, I spent a lot of money and special ordered one, which we can't really afford right now. I have heard that Ikea has less chemically mattresses, is that true? Ideas, suggestions?


----------



## ILoveMySofie (May 28, 2005)

dont know just how much safer, but ive also heard that about ikea..


----------



## nutritionistmom (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm looking at the Ikea mattresses right now, specifically the Sultan Elsfjord and Engenes because we all have dust mite allergies. The more I read the conventional mattresses, the less I want them in my house.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

This is the cheapest safest natural latex one I've found...just got it last week

http://organicgrace.com/taxonomy/term/110

I got the Save The Planet twin...and I had a 10% off coupon code.


----------



## taubel (Jun 29, 2007)

To save money, and not have something with chemicals, we purchased twin size futon mattresses for our kids. They are regular cotton (not organic) but do not contain any foam, borates or other chemicals. We did have to supply a doctor's note so the company could custom-make these mattresses without borates (or any other type of flame retardants).

They have held up fairly well. We already had hand-me-down wooden twin beds. We bought sturdy slats for these beds and placed the futon mattresses right on top of the slats (no box spring or anything like that). The mattresses take regular size twin bedding.

Even these were not cheap - they were about $350 each - but still half the price of an organic mattress.

Good luck! I wish there were better options out there.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

I have the ikea erfjord (http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60109592). I bought it because we wanted something with no off-gassing (for us, not kidlets yet but we'll co-sleep when we do), but didn't have the money for most latex mattresses. and having spent 8 months on a old worn out futon which we both woke up with back pain and hip pain in the morning, I was futon-shy.

I love our erfjord. It didn't smell a wink the day we bought it, and still doesn't. given what's in it, I'd say it probably isn't off-gassing at all. (I don't know that when it breaks down, the 15% synthetic latex won't be a problem, I know old foam can off-gas) but it was easily several hundred, possible 500 or 1000 less than the next least expensive queen sized latex mattress we could find.

It doesn't have any fire retardants (latex, wool, and a tightly woven cotten barrier are apparently enough.)

I highly recomend it. It's also super comfy. That said, a twin is still 700 USD. they have other latex mattresses but the rest are synthetic (and I don't know if all of their mattresses have no fire retardants I think some do, some don't).


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Our last puchase was from organic grace. Made in the us. Very safe and comfy. Very very knowledgable people own it so consider talking to them. I think it may be an mdc mama. Not sure if it fits your price range.

My understanding is that the Ikea being better than average is myth not supported by their labels. A lot of their general run of the mill stuff IS less toxic like stuff for the kitchen but their matresses are made for the us market.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

the erjford is the only one which appears to be better than average. it's 85% natural latex,with 15% synthetic latex, lamb's wool, and cotton, no flame retardants. (a tightly woven cotten "interliner" is the fire-retardant (presumably with the wool)

I don't know 100% certain, but I'm pretty comfortable with that one select mattress (though not with the others).


----------



## Cornichon (Mar 21, 2013)

I have researched the most affordable chemical-free (natural, zero-VOC) mattresses, many of the good organic brands are just too expensive for most people. I have written about it here: http://mychemicalfreehouse.blogspot.ca/2013/02/furniture-and-matresses.html


----------

